# New Car Showroom Receptacles



## jar546 (Jun 29, 2013)

Educational:

A new car dealership has an 8 bay garage for service as part of the main building.  There is a doorway that opens from the service garage to the showroom/service counter for the mechanics to drop of paperwork.  The garage area has overhead gas heaters in place for the winter but no other HVAC system other than a manually operated exhaust fan.

The owner wants you to install floor receptacles for a new display area in the showroom.  Can you?


----------



## Dennis (Jun 29, 2013)

Perhaps I am missing something but why would the showroom be affected by the service garage?  I don't see an issue with the receptacle in the showroom.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 29, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> Perhaps I am missing something but why would the showroom be affected by the service garage?  I don't see an issue with the receptacle in the showroom.


So that is your answer? (playing Jeopardy music now)


----------



## Dennis (Jun 29, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> So that is your answer? (playing Jeopardy music now)


I guess I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 29, 2013)

*511.2 Definitions.*

*Major Repair Garage. A building or portions of a building*

*where major repairs, such as engine overhauls, painting,*

*body and fender work, and repairs that require draining*

*of the motor vehicle fuel tank are performed on motor*

*vehicles, including associated floor space used for offices,*

*parking, **or showrooms.** [30A:3.3.12.1]*


----------



## jar546 (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes, it would be a Class 1, Division 2 unless there was an air handling system compliant with the 500.5(B)(2)(3)

_(3) _




_That is adjacent to a Class I, Division 1 location, and to which ignitible concentrations of flammable gases, flammable liquid–produced vapors, or combustible liquid–produced vapors above their flash points might occasionally be communicated unless such communication is prevented by adequate positive-pressure ventilation from a source of clean air and effective safeguards against ventilation failure are provided.  _

So the answer is no, you cannot install a receptacle on the floor.

The question then becomes, at what height can you install the receptacle?


----------



## Dennis (Jun 29, 2013)

I guess if the ventilation in the showroom meets the demands of 511.3©(1) then it should be okay



> (1) Floor Areas.(a) Ventilation Provided. The floor area shall be unclassified where there is mechanical ventilation providing a minimum of four air changes per hour or 0.3 m3/min/m2 (1
> 
> cfm/ft2) of exchanged air for each square meter (foot) of floor area. Ventilation shall provide for air exchange across the entire floor area, and exhaust air shall be taken at a
> 
> ...


----------



## ICE (Jun 29, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> I guess if the ventilation in the showroom meets the demands of 511.3©(1) then it should be okay


Probably not going to happen.

That would require an air change every fifteen minutes.  Those cars would be flying out the door.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 29, 2013)

Good question! This becomes as issue all the time especially with auto dealers changing showrooms.


----------



## raider1 (Jul 1, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Yes, it would be a Class 1, Division 2 unless there was an air handling system compliant with the 500.5(B)(2)(3)_(3) _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hazardous location would only extend up to 18" above the finished floor. The receptacle would have to be located above that.

Chris


----------



## jar546 (Jul 1, 2013)

raider1 said:
			
		

> The hazardous location would only extend up to 18" above the finished floor. The receptacle would have to be located above that.Chris


Absolutely, I agree.  I used an example of a floor receptacle to ensure that the question was concerning a hazardous location.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 2, 2013)

I find them all the time below 18". The big one come with the below parts counter area for printers added in. Never fails to have a devise below the 18" rule.


----------

